
Ask HN: Is it possible to get Blessed to render to the DOM? - elliotbnvl
I&#x27;d love to be able to take advantage of Blessed&#x27;s (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;chjj&#x2F;blessed) terminal capabilities in the browser, perhaps with Xterm.js (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xtermjs.org&#x2F;) or something.<p>Has anybody made this happen yet?<p>Thanks!
======
elliotbnvl
Context: I'm building a roguelike
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roguelike](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roguelike))
and would love to be able to take advantage of Blessed with react-blessed
([https://github.com/Yomguithereal/react-
blessed](https://github.com/Yomguithereal/react-blessed)) to render
everything.

If I can get Blessed to render to the browser, perhaps I can use that as a
renderer for react-blessed. That way I can build an entire terminal interface
in React. And even if that didn't go through, I'd at least be able to write a
custom React renderer to take advantage of Blessed's window functionality and
stuff.

If all that fails I'll just have to write a Blessed-lite layer for XTerm and
then write a custom React renderer for that.

